# Connecting Outdoor Living Space To Receiver



## mino922 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi All,

I am in the process of building an outdoor living space and want to run a pair of outdoor speakers off of zone 2 on my Integra DTR 30.1. The distance is ~100 ft and the receiver is tucked away nicely in a cabinet in the basement. I am wondering what options there are to control the receiver remotely. 

I have a URC remote, but that stays in the basement. I thought about running an IR sensor outside and using the Integra remote, but not sure if that is possible. Another thought was to find a touch screen display that would allow me power on the receiver and change the source remotely. Any recommendations? 

Thank you!


----------



## Old Dog (Jun 27, 2017)

I have a NAD 785HD receiver and I control the outdoor speakers on my deck with a Harmony app on my Samsung Tablet. This works with my Wifi. I do have a good signal out on the deck though.


----------

